
Why software engineers will be obsolete by 2060 - jonbaer
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/software-engineers-obsolete-by-2060/
======
facorreia
I find the article confusing. The title claims software engineers will be
"obsolete". The text claims that what will happen is that their role will
"shrink". Then it concludes by saying that "there will still be specialized
software engineers and plenty of computer science-minded humans in the
future".

Looks very similar to what I used to hear in the 80s, about CASE tools.

